# Alternative firearm coatings



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

I found this firearms re-finisher today, and want to share his website with you. This man does so outstanding finishing work in Cerakote, Durocoat and others. His photo page goes on forever. I found it on Gunbroker,advertising handguns, shotguns to 28",and rifles to 24" for $145.http://acoating.blogspot.com/


----------



## mikewo (Apr 11, 2011)

*individual custom gun finishing*



Frank45 said:


> I found this firearms re-finisher today, and want to share his website with you. This man does so outstanding finishing work in Cerakote, Durocoat and others. His photo page goes on forever. I found it on Gunbroker,advertising handguns, shotguns to 28",and rifles to 24" for $145.Alternative Firearm Coatings! Cerakote and Duracoat application! Gun coating,Refinishing!


I have a contact who will do custom gun finishing with no min. charge. The same as Melonite, or Tennifer.
for much lower cost. He does handguns in this finish for $75 and rifle barrels for $70 shot gun barrels for $45 
each plus shipping 5 day turn around. If anyone is interested you can contact him through me.


----------

